# ...and all is well.



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

Howdy guys! The move to Mississippi went well and so are WE. Hit a glitch on the computer front, but we're back up and running, now.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Deal....... You've been missed. I've been totally lost without your
wit and 'tell it like it is' frankness......

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you got moved OK. That can be such a cluster F.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Am sure glad to see you guys and that everything went well....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2007)

Now the fun part...unpacking!


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the unpacking and setting up haus part!  He's in LUCK. Even has his own room to play in and everything!  Strange place this..Mississippi. Really don't think they know QUITE what to make of a Texan gal like me! and thank you, Charles. I'm usually concerned that I come across as TOO much, again, a Texan trait. lol. I know Les has missed you guys. He should be on later this afternoon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome back, glad everything went well.


----------



## Erich (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr and Mrs. Les  

please don't tell me he moved you two onto the coastline aka hurricane alley ? 8)


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

Yessir, Erich...Thank God I'm bouyant!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Stay safe you guys....


----------



## Erich (Sep 11, 2007)

you're kidding, well tell that man he's nutz ! ........ well aren't we all on the loon farm 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, in that case he's Mr Mayor of Loonytown..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2007)

welcome back


----------



## Maestro (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah... So that's the reason why I haven't seen Les for a while...

Welcome back.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks fellas.... Things have been crazy here for a few, but now we're on the fast track, kids in school, unpackin done, fishin has begun, beach time in full effect....

Everyone been good little boys while the Mayor was outta town, or do I need to crack the whip some???


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, in that case he's Mr Mayor of Loonytown..



The Mayor of Loonytown...... I Love it !! Hizz-honor-the-mayor.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Everyone been good little boys while the Mayor was outta town, or do I need to crack the whip some???



Like our answer would make a @oddamn bit of difference.

Heads up, the Cape Buffalo is back in town.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Like our answer would make a @oddamn bit of difference.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

You just watch.... this new bride is going to mellow "ole Les" right out.
In a couple of weeks he'll be a ***** cat..... I can see it now....
Please..... May I..... Thank You.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, but he'll never admit it.

Besides, what is the only thing that can tame this??


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well... this ofcourse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm worried that ol' Les will go all soft and tootsie on us, begin to discuss knitting, cooking recipes, the latest trend in interior design and Oprah Winfrey. We'll have a revolution and anarchy....tsk tsk tsk.
I can see him lounge around in slippers, cardigan and his latest knitting pattern heading for his comfort and knitting armchair.....


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

ROFLMELAO!!!! Sorry, Gents...no softy in sight. I like him JUST like he is...hard @ss and ALL. 

AND nah..Matt, I look better than THAT!


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt I think I saw the lady in black on a road bike this morn.............I kicked her butt right off the road ~


----------



## Maestro (Sep 12, 2007)

ccheese said:


> You just watch.... this new bride is going to mellow "ole Les" right out.
> In a couple of weeks he'll be a ***** cat..... I can see it now....
> Please..... May I..... Thank You.
> 
> Charles



I don't think so... But he'll surely be off the site a few weeks again... Only to get some "Air Loose" points.

What are "Air Loose" points ? It's like Air Miles, but with your girlfriend.

Tell her that she is the cutest girl on Earth - *+25 points*
Take her to the theater - *+50 points*
Take her to a high-class restaurant - *+75 points*
Listen to her while she tells you about her problems - *+100 points*
Invite her mother at home for the week-end - *+250 points*
Go to the strip-club with your buddies - *-250 points*
Let her use your car for some shopping - *+300 points*
Go to the "Meet-Again party" of your former school with her - *+350 points*
Buy her a new dress for that occasion - *+100 points*
Meet your ex-girlfriend Tiffany there and notice she's got new implants - *-300 points*


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 13, 2007)

where did you come up with that maestro?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, the original "Air Loose" joke was invented by an humorist here... I just added some examples to it to make it funnier.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2007)

I can see it now gents..... "Les' knitting corner", "Knitting with Les" or "Naughty Needles" and maybe even a "Dear Les" thread, where you can open yourself up to share your problems....

Gentlemen, let's bend our heads and share a minute of silence, for the old Les shall be no more....

His whip has been gilded, framed and put up on the wall....

No more @*%#!! or * %@!!! from Les, which always left a light smell of brimstone and blushing faces.

Oh well, maybe it's time to find his heir....?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

I vote for MacArthur.


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2007)

doubtful that Les will mellow out, if anything the opposite will occur.........

oh by the way I passed Tiffany on my road bike this morn, she was too top heavy and slow, I kicked her butt.......... ~


----------



## Udet (Sep 13, 2007)

Ladies, gentlemen,

Well, not entirely sure what this is all aobut, but it seems like Mr. Primus is in love or something like that.

Since i might be away for some months again, i´d urge the members of this forum to send me notice if any changes in the behavior of Primus are noticed or documented...sommelier of fragances, fruity language, romantic poetry written while staring at the rain through the window, or unusual habits such as growing flowers in pots, drawing red hearts or reading books such as Soren Kierkegaard´s "Diary of a Seducer", "The Izumi Shikibu Diary: A Romance of the Heian Court", or Bedtime Stories for Women, that will imply i will have to make the necessary adjustments to the "If we were animals..." thread; instead of the tough, killer, nearly unbeatable machine the African Buffalo is, i might have to replace it by putting instead a photo of any of the following creatures:

(i) Snow squirrel;
(ii) Hummingbird;
(iii) French poodle;
(iv) Prairie dog;
(v) Peacock;
(vi) Bird of paradise.

Please keep me informed. Thank you all for your attention.


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys kill me! UDet..no jackalope?? I'll admit, we are nasueating...but, nope..no, Kierkegaard..or bedtime stories. Bedtime is still pretty busy round here.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Udet said:


> Ladies, gentlemen,
> 
> Well, not entirely sure what this is all about, but it seems like Mr. Primus is in love or something like that.



I heard he was out shopping for a tu tu (XXLG) and was talking about
ballet lessons.

Sad...... I'm afraid the old Les we knew.... is no more. A mere cupcake
of a man.

Alas, poor Yurick..... I knew him well........"

Charles


----------



## Udet (Sep 13, 2007)

LesBride, hello.

Jackalope? Hmmm...i am open to even more suggestions!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> You guys kill me! UDet..no jackalope?? I'll admit, we are nasueating...but, nope..no, Kierkegaard..or bedtime stories. Bedtime is still pretty busy round here.



Aha, so mr. whoopass was a little too busy to join us. And he keeps telling his computer crashed, Yeah right


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

It did. Kept banging against the headboard.


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2007)

uh Udet is your avatar wearing mens Haines briefs now ??

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

Matt..it wouldn't stay on the trapeze..


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2007)

Alright u cocksuckin bastards, the time has come for me to slam my size 14 foot down on some limp dicks... U bastards have had ur pokin fun, now the Minister is back in true form... Ur ridicule has pushed me over the perverbial edge.... I shall be strikin down Thor's lightning upon all the hapless that think the the Water Buff has gone to pasture....

So sayeth the sheppard, so sayeth the flock...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW !! Methinks we have incurred the wrath of the beast......

Charles


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2007)

Crap Les.............go have a cup of Coffee, actually have two straight up.

good to see ya back you old fart 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hehehehe...

Your gonna have to do better than that.


----------



## Udet (Sep 14, 2007)

Erich, hello.

I think those white panties rather came from Victoria Secret´s as i seem to recall. Do you have any complaints about it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Alright u cocksuckin bastards, the time has come for me to slam my size 14 foot down on some limp dicks... U bastards have had ur pokin fun, now the Minister is back in true form... Ur ridicule has pushed me over the perverbial edge.... I shall be strikin down Thor's lightning upon all the hapless that think the the Water Buff has gone to pasture....
> 
> So sayeth the sheppard, so sayeth the flock...




Ah Welcome Back!


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2007)

actually Udet it reminds of a mens jockstrap but the wrong colour


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yaaaawn.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Then liven this thread up Lucky. You instigated a whole mess of whoop-ass so lets see it continue. We can't let Les off that easy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think that Les is looking for his slippers or is too busy with his knitting, crochet and other odd krafts.....rumours has it that he's started on a patchwork quilt....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2007)

ooooh he not gonna like that


----------



## Maestro (Sep 21, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> ooooh he not gonna like that



Nope...

*Everyone ! Take cover !*


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2007)

"hell hath no fury like a les scorn'd"


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

_*I am the resurrection and the life. 
He who beliveth in me,
though he were dead,
yet shall he live.
Whoever liveth and believeth in me,
shall never die.
Amen*_


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2007)

You better be sayin ur prayers, cause when I get done cleanin this house out, the only things ull be able to sputter are "mmph mmmpfh, mmm" as the wiring from ur broken jaw prohibits u from pronunciating anything more than 1 syllable...

Nothing agitates a Cpae Town Buffalo more than a 30.06 buried in his neck...


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2007)

Just tell me when to duck.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

Eh?.....hmmm....just thought that I heard someone say something.....weird, must have been the wind in the trees...oh well.....better get this party started....moonwalk....twist...turn....and jump...yeeeaaah!



> Nothing agitates a Cpae Town Buffalo more than a 30.06 buried in his neck...


My guess would be the as someone would say bad, but in my opinion the outrageous spelling....


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> You better be sayin ur prayers, cause when I get done cleanin this house out,



Did I read this right?? " When I get done cleanin this house out...!!!! " Yep, the old Les is Kaput. Probably has a monogramed apron and fluffy slippers on too. Do you think the color of the slippers matches his eyes? Oh well, if you're going to go down you might as well go down in flames. May we have a moment of silence please.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Not only has he slippers that matches his eyes, he also have a "few" silk pyjamases with his initials on. When he goes to bed he probably put some cream on and when that's done, on with sleep mask to keep the light out....

Nighty night....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

If I were yall, I would be careful. I dont think you have seen the last of Buffalo...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

O cleansing indignation, O flame of righteous wrath....blah..blah..blah..yadda..yadda....yadda.

Feel my wrath O innocent one!

I have a buffalo head above my big open fire and I wouldn't mind another one to match it...


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2007)

MAN, does this bait USUALLY work when you guys are trying to entice a water buffalo?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Try everything once they say.....


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2007)

WELL..if the proverbial fish ain't biting..maybe try different bait?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Try something different on the slipper king? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 22, 2007)

where in miss?


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2007)

We're down by Biloxi.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> O cleansing indignation, O flame of righteous wrath....blah..blah..blah..yadda..yadda....yadda.
> 
> Feel my wrath O innocent one!
> 
> I have a buffalo head above my big open fire and I wouldn't mind another one to match it...



Okay I warned you...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2007)

You have no clue, Lucky. But your posts are humorous. You go girl.

There will come a time when the joking and kidding will cross that invisible line that you cannot foretell. And you will become very comfortable with the word "BANNED". Until that time, I will continue my role as class comic by prodding you into a situation that you have no hope of extracating yourself. For I find your death spiral most humorous.

So please tell us more about the domestication of the Cape Buffalo. Perhaps some discussion of analogies of his long hair and role reversal would be nice...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thinking of putting an end to it you know...would hate to cross the line. It's better to quit while you're ahead as they say those who knows....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh. The shame. That's all you have then?


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 25, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> We're down by Biloxi.



I was stationed at Keesler..

Great food! Crawfish, hushpuppies and a Dixie beer!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just the thought being banned by the slipper king.....shiver....


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2007)

Comis: Definitely. I'm from SE [email protected] land. I make a MEAN gumbo. and hmm...Dixie beer?? Is that like PBR or Billy beer..?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2007)

I was at Keesler for 9 months during my training. The food was good, but damn, it got REAL hot and humid in the summer.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2007)

well, unfortunately there IS that!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually, this summer has been relativly decent as far as the heat and humidity goes....


----------

